# Kündigung bei GMX nur nach Vorlage einer Personalausweis-Kopie möglich?



## btgritter (22 Dezember 2011)

Ich habe seit etwa 5 Jahren bei GMX eine E-Mail-Adresse. Damals habe ich meinen Nachnamen bei der Anmeldung abgekürzt . Nach einem Umzug habe ich meine Post-Adresse nicht geändert.

Vor 3 Tagen habe ich mich dann dazu verleiten lassen, GMX ProMail kostenlos auszuprobieren. Ab selben Tag habe ich schriftlich per FAX die Kündigung eingereicht.

Nun kam folgende Antwort von GMX:


> Sehr geehrter Herr *****,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> 
> ...



Was soll das?
Kann ich wirklich nur kündigen, wenn ich eine Kopie meines Personalausweises faxe?
Das ist doch Erpressung!

Ich will denen aber nicht meinen Personalausweis geben?

Wie soll ich reagieren?
a) Nichts machen. Schließlich habe ich schriftlich gekündigt.
b) Antworten und auf meine rechtmäßige Kündigung berufen.
b) Meinen Personalausweis zensiert hinschicken: Schwarzer Balken über Bild, und viele Felder, die den nichts angehen ausgrauen und nur Adresse, Name und Geburtsort etc. übrig lassen?


----------



## Hippo (22 Dezember 2011)

Just my Senf

Du hast geschummelt bei der Anmeldung
Jetzt wollen die Klarheit - verständlich.
Stell Dir mal vor jeder x-beliebige der ein Fax mit anderen als den bei der Anmeldung hinterlegten Daten schickt kann Deinen Account kündigen ...
Ich würde einen zensierten Ausweis schicken - mit Bild, Name, Geburtsdatum und Adresse - auch wenns Dir widerstrebt.
Das dürfte die schnellste Lösung sein das Problem von der Backe zu kriegen


----------



## btgritter (22 Dezember 2011)

Für eine Kündigung wollten die die Kunden-Nr. und die E-Mail-Adresse haben. Die habe ich auch in der Kündigung mitgeteilt + Name, Absenderadresse sowie eine Unterschrift.

Was darf ich beim Ausweis alles Zensieren?
Die Ausweis-Nummer, die ganz lange Nr., Größe und Augenfarbe.

Darf ich schreiben:
"Ich verbiete Ihnen, meine Daten über die Kündigung hinaus zu speichern und zu verwerten."


----------



## Hippo (23 Dezember 2011)

Ich würde nur die Ausweisnummer schwärzen, den Rest zu plätten ist Spiegelfechterei.
Und das Verwertungsverbot kannst Du selbstverständlich schreiben


----------



## Heiko (23 Dezember 2011)

Ich frage mich allerdings warum man ohne jede Legitimation einen Account aufmachen kann, für eine Kündigung muss man sich aber ausweisen. Hat für mich einen Beigeschmack von "Kundenbindung"...


----------



## Hippo (23 Dezember 2011)

Klar - hilft ihm nur grad nicht weiter


----------



## Reducal (23 Dezember 2011)

Das Problem kennt man aus vielen Bereichen. Mit der erschwerten Kündigungsprozedur kommt freilich die Kundenbindungsabsicht mit ins Spiel.

Hauptargument dürfte aber die Identifizierung desjenigen sein, der vorgibt der Kunde sein zu wollen. Würde man einfach auf Zuruf die Kündigung durchführen, und der Zuruf eben nicht durch den tatsächlichen Kunden erfolgt sein, dann hätte man es in nicht unerheblichem Maße mit Schadenersatzforderungen zu tun.

Geht man in die Videothek um die Ecke, legt man freiwillig seinen Ausweis vor. Warum sollte man nun mit dem Dokument geizen, wo man es doch mit seriösen Anbietern zu tun hat, deren Leistung (wie im Fall btgritter) man Jahre lang genutzt hat?


----------



## btgritter (23 Dezember 2011)

Ich frage mich, ob überhaupt ein Vertrag mit mir zu Stande gekommen ist.
Die Testphase bzw. den Vertrag habe ich mit GMX innerhalb 3 Klicks beschlossen. Nirgendwo wurde ich aufgefordert, meine Angaben zu kontrollieren.

D.h. GMX hat alle Hürden des Vertragsschlusses versteckt und lastet diese mir jetzt bei Kündigung an. Das ist eindeutig Betrug!

Wie komme ich da jetzt am besten raus?
Ich würde so vorgehen:
Ausweiskopie hinschicken,
Text: "Auf Grund eines Fehlers bei der Anmeldung von Jahren (damals noch minderjährig) stimmen die persönlichen Daten (Geburtstag, Nachname) nicht überein. Die Adresse ist nach einen Umzug ungültig geworden. Auf meinen Ausweis finden Sie die Adresse meines Erst-Wohnsitzes. Meine Absender-Adresse ist die meines Zweit-Wohnsitzes. 
Aufgrund des kurzen Vertragsprozesses von GMX ProMail, konnten die persönlichen Daten nicht kontrolliert werden. Ich wurde von GMX weder aufgefordert, noch hingewiesen, die Daten zu prüfen.
Ich kündige hiermit alle meine Konten, Verbindlichkeiten bei GMX, mit unter meinen richtigen und meinen falschen Namen mit sofortiger Wirkung. Ich fordere Sie auf, meinen GMX-Account, samt persönlicher Daten zu löschen.
Falls Sie sichergehen möchten, dass mir der Account überhaupt gehört, könnten Sie mir eine E-Mail schreiben, die ich Ihnen bestätigen werde.


----------



## Fraudanalyst (23 Dezember 2011)

Dass GMX etwas bei der Vertragsgestaltung "verstecken" würde, ist eine subjektive Einschätzung. Dass das Eröffnen eines Freemailaccounts simpel vollzogen werden kann ist objektive eine Tatsache, zu toppen nur dadurch, dass ein Upgrade zu kostenpflichtigen Leistungen etwas intransparent gestaltet ist, was aber im jeweiligen Auge des Betrachters liegt.

@btgritter, du hast DAS gut geschrieben.



btgritter schrieb:


> Vor 3 Tagen habe ich mich dann dazu verleiten lassen, GMX ProMail kostenlos auszuprobieren. Ab selben Tag habe ich schriftlich per FAX die Kündigung eingereicht.


Niemand erwartet von einem minderjährigen Nutzer, dass dieser sich mit echten Daten bei einem Freemailanbieter anmeldet. Selbst das BSI warnt sogar vor solchen Offenbarungen. Du bist noch in der Testphase und willst kündigen. Dabei hat der Anbieter keinen Rechtsanspruch auf die Vorlage eines Ausweises _(weil das weder ein Amt noch eine Behörde ist)_ aber es vereinfacht die Prozedur für alle Beteiligten. Hebe dir allen Schriftverkehr auf, dann kannst du später noch nachweisen, was heute passiert ist.


----------

